# Barred from Pub



## Ditto (13 Jan 2006)

Many years back I got bared from a pub for singing warned many times but still kept singing, Now the same pub was sold but same barman who bared me still works there, do I have a case now because pub has new owners to be allowed back in


----------



## ninsaga (13 Jan 2006)

*Re: Bared from Pub*

...you could always make the grand entrance....'Baby I'm Back...da de da de..Baby I'm back'......


----------



## Carpenter (13 Jan 2006)

*Re: Bared from Pub*

Dress up in your "best bib and tucker", walk tall and proceed to the bar with confidence.  Summon the said bar person: "Eh boss!!.."Is this still a singin' house?".  Only way to be sure I reckon... You could always wear a disguise...


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jan 2006)

Ditto said:
			
		

> Many years back I got bared from a pub for singing warned many times but still kept singing


I don't know that one - how does it go?


----------



## Audrey (13 Jan 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> I don't know that one - how does it go?


I don't know it either, but if it's anything like "...the piano is on my foot..." then I'll sing along!


----------



## Ditto (14 Jan 2006)

If I wanted jokes I would have gone to the craic thread I thought I could really get some good advice here guess I was wrong


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Jan 2006)

Hi Ditty

I think your best approach is to approach the new owner and the barman and apologize. If it was a once off incident I doubt if they will carry it over. 

I have to say that I find it very annoying to have people singing in pubs. When I complain the barman tries to stop them, but they continue. It's not easy to kick them out, so it's much easier to bar them.

Brendan


----------



## CCOVICH (14 Jan 2006)

If you were warned many times, why did you continue?  That also suggest that it wasn't a once off incident?

Agree with Brendan, I would go and apologise (if they let you in!) and hope for the best.


----------



## Ditto (14 Jan 2006)

It happened around 8 yrs back and as I said I was drunk and silly but leaving that aside, Is there a legal side to it regarding change of ownership that is what I was really wanted to find out


----------



## gel (14 Jan 2006)

What Barman is going to remember who he barred eight years ago? Just go back in as a normal customer. If they choose to barr you again go and spend your money in a another pub and tell them that.


----------



## CCOVICH (14 Jan 2006)

Ditto said:
			
		

> Is there a legal side to it regarding change of ownership that is what I was really wanted to find out



As long as they are in compliance with the Equal Status Act, I think they are entitled to refuse you admission  'The management reserves the right.....' etc.


----------



## the digger (15 Jan 2006)

Oh, a solicitor is just going to _love_ this case.


----------



## SineWave (15 Jan 2006)

In reply to Gel and "going to another pub"; well in good, unless you're on Inishboffin!!


----------



## ClubMan (15 Jan 2006)

Does any outlet on _Inishboffin _sell _Dutch Gold_?


----------



## dam099 (16 Jan 2006)

I have to say reading this thread that I am absolutely amazed that someone would remain barred eight years after the fact just for singing. Either there is more to the story as to the reason for the barring (and I have no reason to believe so) or the barman in question is one hell of an unreasonable guy. Ditto, did you ever try to reason with this barman or the previous owner in the intervening years at all and what was the response? I can't see that the change of ownership has any legal bearing but it is always possible that the new owner might be more understanding.


----------



## Danmo (16 Jan 2006)

I would just go back - act normal. Keep a low profile. Don't draw attention to yourself. If the barman passes any comment, apologise and remind him it was 8 years ago. You are now a changed man..


----------



## kazbah (16 Jan 2006)

dam099 said:
			
		

> I have to say reading this thread that I am absolutely amazed that someone would remain barred eight years after the fact just for singing. Either there is more to the story as to the reason for the barring (and I have no reason to believe so) or the barman in question is one hell of an unreasonable guy. Ditto, did you ever try to reason with this barman or the previous owner in the intervening years at all and what was the response? I can't see that the change of ownership has any legal bearing but it is always possible that the new owner might be more understanding.


 
This was my thinking too.  I doubt they will remember.  I would just go in and act completely normal.


----------

